
As Amazon floods the market with Alexa devices, the business model is murky - alex_young
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/28/amazon-alexa-growth-has-investors-questioning-the-business-model.html
======
whenchamenia
If you have a listening device in your home, expect half your guests to
suddenly stop coming over. I talk with the host once, and only once, and move
on with my life. Do not permit the normalization of private surveilance.

~~~
cheeze
This is an incredibly "hner who is out of touch with reality" comment.

I don't like Alexa devices in my home, but I'm gonna need to see _any_ data
backing your claim.

~~~
postsantum
I wouldn't stop coming, but'd keep conversations at the superficial level

